# Skywalker, DirecWAY Enter Distribution Agreement



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Skywalker Communications - a distributor of satellite, consumer electronics and computer equipment - announced the immediate availability of DirecWAY.

Skywalker is authorized to market the systems to independent retailers across the country. "We expect this product to be in great demand and will provide the independent retailer an excellent opportunity for growth and profit," said Skywalker President Roger Criebaum. "This product is available from Skywalker to independent retailers in any of the continental United States. It's important to note that while this product is marketed under the branding 'DirecWAY offered through DirecTV', dealers do not have to be authorized DirecTV retailers to sell and install this product."

Dealers must be trained and certified through Skywalker and HNS in order to become authorized dealers. Skywalker is conducting training certification classes at each of its five locations. Dealers who were previously certified under another branding, such as Pegasus Express or AOL, as well as dealers who have received "DirecWAY offered through DirecTV" certification through another distributor, may also obtain authorization and certification to purchase and market DirecWAY from Skywalker.

Dealers should call 800-844-9555 ext. 143 to find out more information about attending a training class and obtaining certification. For more information on Skywalker, visit www.skywalker.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

